# Fox Fire Work Sled Construction



## Canoe Tonah (Apr 5, 2014)

Video on a Work Sled my boys made.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very Nice! Looks like fun.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Another term is Stone Boat.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Love this thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Totally awesome!!  
Maybe someday i can get husband to build me one.....in the future...... :wink:


----------

